# US citizen marrying UK citizen - surname change questions



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello!

I will be marrying my Scottish fiance in early 2012. It seems we've figured most things out, but I'm concerned about how the standard surname-change process is affected by having to go through the spousal visa application process.

I want to take his surname. It doesn't seem like most name-change procedures can occur until we have the marriage license (we are getting married in the US) -- and we'll want to apply for the spousal visa immediately after getting married so that we can settle together as a married couple as soon as possible in Scotland.

At what time do I do the name-change procedures? Will my spousal visa require that I use my current surname, if I haven't gone through the complete name change process prior to applying for the spousal visa?

Many thanks for any assistance/advice.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mark_and_laura said:


> Hello!
> 
> I will be marrying my Scottish fiance in early 2012. It seems we've figured most things out, but I'm concerned about how the standard surname-change process is affected by having to go through the spousal visa application process.
> 
> ...


Your spouse visa will be placed inside your existing passport, still bearing your maiden name. Then once in UK, you can open bank account etc in your new married name by showing your passport and your marriage certificate. If you want to change your passport name, you normally have to get a new passport, and travel carrying both passports. Then after two years, you apply for settlement (ILR) using your newer passport, and you only need to carry that one bearing ILR endorsement.

Alternatively, as soon as you are married, get a replacement passport in your new name. This may take a few days to few weeks depending on how you apply. Then apply for your spouse visa, which will be placed in your new passport and you can open bank account etc in UK in your new name.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Many thanks for your helpful reply! 

I am just wondering, what option do most people do? It has to be something that comes up a lot and it's really bugging me what is the best way to do it.

Even with expedited service it seems to say it takes two or three weeks.

This seems like a weird thing to be fixated on, but it really has me worried. We are getting married in early February and I'm still not sure which option works best.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mark_and_laura said:


> Many thanks for your helpful reply!
> 
> I am just wondering, what option do most people do? It has to be something that comes up a lot and it's really bugging me what is the best way to do it.
> 
> ...


It really doesn't matter which way you choose. In UK, it's quite common for the wife to carry on using her existing passport, driving licence etc after she is married , and only submits her marriage certificate when she wants to open or change a bank accout etc in her married name. In your case, because of the time it takes to renew your passport after you are married, you can just apply for your spouse visa using your existing passport, and get a new US passport once you are in UK and carry both when travelling. Show your marriage certificate if you want to open bank account etc. As you are travelling with both passports, you can book flights either in your maiden or married name. This is what most couples do. If you don't want the hassle of carrying both passports for up to two years, apply for your new passport soon after marriage, wait a few weeks and then apply for spouse visa. Meanwhile your new husband can go back to UK and get things sorted for the start of married life. This works too and some couples adopt this.
If you want to change your state driver's license, it will be easier to do while you are still in the US. It allows you to drive in UK for up to a year so you don't want to be without it when you come over. You can get your social security card changed either before or after you travel to UK. You won't be using much or at all while living in UK but you want to keep it somewhere safe and handy when you do return to US.


----------

